# Tatuaje Cabinet Regios Cigar Review - Awesome Robusto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Superb everything in this vitola. Only missing more complexity, but very hard to beat by any others.

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Regios Cigar Review - Awesome Robusto


----------

